# ATV3 et iPhoto : big probleme



## Mac Chris (21 Mars 2013)

Jai environ 43000 photos dans ma iPhotolibrary, elle même organisée en « Albums ».
Depuis quelques jours et suite à mes dernières vacances, jai rajouté un nouvel « album » contenant 500 photos à ma bibliothèque.
Ors impossible de les trouver via mon ATV3, qui a ce propos maffiche une arborescence de ma photothèque quelques peu differente.

Est ce que lATV3 est bridé sur une quantité de photo affichables ?


----------



## Siciliano (21 Mars 2013)

Hello ! 

Je n'ai jamais utilisé sur l'ATV ma bibliothèque iPhoto, mais peut être que l'ATV affiche tes photos sous forme d'événements et pas d'albums ?


----------

